# General > AquaTalk >  Brrr....water temperature hits 25 degrees Celcius

## bryan

Thanks to the non stop rain, the temperature in my fish tanks have hit a record low of 25 degrees Celcius with the fans still running. What temperature are you guys hitting now?

----------


## valice

Tank 1: 25.2
Tank 2: 26.0
Tank 3: 27.0

----------


## percy

it was 24.6 yesterday night...

----------


## mad_scientist

Does installing a fan helps mantain the temperture?

----------


## Weirong

24 Dgrees Celcius in my fish room.  :Smile:

----------


## bryan

> Does installing a fan helps mantain the temperture?


The fan helps to push the water temperature down a couple of degrees to a more tolerable range for plants in our climate.

Friends have reported that the lower temperature have put their fish in the mood for lurve...

----------


## benny

Too cold a temperature and our weaker fishes will be breaking out with white spots. Do keep a look out.

Cheers,

----------


## bryan

Damn! I have Ich in the tank! Have been the mucking around with the tank during the weekend putting in some new plants.Could have stirred up some nasties.I have switched off the fan for the moment.

----------


## joe

23.6 degrees in my 5ft tank kakakakaa (no chiller)  :Grin:

----------


## tomyum

27 degrees in mine low tech tank

----------


## valice

Seems like the weather is turning rainy again...

----------


## PeterGwee

> 23.6 degrees in my 5ft tank kakakakaa (no chiller)


Your thermometer spoil liao lah!  :Laughing:  

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------


## PeterGwee

Unless there is a sudden change in temperature in a short period of time, gradual temperature changes doesn't harm anything unless it gets extreme. Nature has temperature flux day in day out and the critters are fine.

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------


## elmike

I no longer bother about my tank's temp. What I've noted about this year's monsoon season is that the temp range is not as coolish as that of the preceding years. We used to see sustained temperature range of 24-26 degrees for 2 months or so. 
The monsoon this year seems to mirror the mild winter we're seeing in the U.S.

----------


## Justikanz

Woot! Mine hit 24 degrees!!...  :Razz:

----------


## joe

mine hit 22.3 degrees this morning hahahaaa

----------


## ranmasatome

mine is 20 degrees now.. and i am heating it... with a heater.. :Grin:

----------


## MaLO

the lowest so far for me is 25.8 degree..with a single fan and raining at the same time

----------

